# Cannondale Caad9 or Boardman Roadie Wanted (XL or 58/60cm)



## gb155 (22 Nov 2010)

Ahhh, the best laid plans and all, I had me a nice budget for a new roadie, a SS and even a back up MTB, thats all been wiped out now.

I have £550 and am looking for (Ideally) a Caad9, I saw one advertised here for £400 but its too small, so I am guessing that for £550 I should be able to get hold of one ?

Anyone got one for sale ?

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (24 Nov 2010)

SORTED: Mods please remove, Thanks


----------

